# How ******** rockscape



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The title says it all


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

That's pretty clever!
I thought he was going in at the beginning


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude he's laying on the brace. I'm suprised it didn't break. Also....why didn't they just add the rock in before the water?


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Dude he's laying on the brace. I'm suprised it didn't break. Also....why didn't they just add the rock in before the water?


Now what would be the fun in that?

I was always worried about how much load the top of a tank could take, but now.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Definitely a prerequisite for a "Darwin Award" category.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I was hoping for an epic accident at the end...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

50seven said:


> I was hoping for an epic accident at the end...
> 
> Totally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like an acrylic tank, the weight isn't an issue. Think about how much weight is in the tank, the weight of the guy on top is distributed on the narrow end of the acrylic panes. With a wide eurobrace it may crack if all the weight is in one spot but this is by no means "dangerous" despite how silly it looks.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> Looks like an acrylic tank, the weight isn't an issue. Think about how much weight is in the tank, the weight of the guy on top is distributed on the narrow end of the acrylic panes. With a wide eurobrace it may crack if all the weight is in one spot but this is by no means "dangerous" despite how silly it looks.


Does this mean that everyone with a 90+ gallon can go snorkelling tonight? Sweet!!!!


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Dax said:


> Does this mean that everyone with a 90+ gallon can go snorkelling tonight? Sweet!!!!


Does that mean you thought the tank in the vid was a 90g? If your 8 yr old wants to take a dip in the 90g have at it. That would be a fair comparison.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If I had to guess I would say its 72x24x30 which would be about 220g??

Anyway you look at it....they dumb!


----------

